# CCI Edits/ Confused



## bella2 (Jul 31, 2009)

I was just wondering if we should apply the CCI edits to all insurances, not just Medicare ??? If not how can we tell which insurances follow Medicare's edits ??? Thanks in advance for all responses.


----------



## trvlingal (Jul 31, 2009)

*trvlingal1*

Unfortunately, this is something you will have to do on an insurance by insurance basis. Some private insurances, the majority of them in my experience, follow Medicare's CCI rules to the letter, others do not.


----------

